# Couple new additions



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 23, 2019)

Bought this Sears middle weight and huffy custom liner


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2019)

Diggin' that Huffy! Nice!


----------



## Kato (Mar 23, 2019)

WOW x 2 = Nice scores, especially that Huffy !!!!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m digging that sears bike!! The huffy is pretty swanky too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 23, 2019)

Yea Sears bike is nice , I'll have it for sale soon I only really wanted the huffy in the deal .


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 23, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Yea Sears bike is nice , I'll have it for sale soon I only really wanted the huffy in the deal .




I ended up with one because I wanted a Schwinn Typhoon with a 2speed kickback. So they came as a package deal. It’s now one of my favorite riders 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice scores!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for help on value of the Huffy in another post ,


----------

